# Living in IMPZ



## miky348 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,

1. Where is the nearest retail/shopping/supermarket/eatries in IMPZ?

2. Anyone know where and when the Carrefoure will be coming in IMPZ?

Thanks
miky


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

miky348 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. Where is the nearest retail/shopping/supermarket/eatries in IMPZ?
> 
> ...


Hi,
1) not an area I am very familiar with -so cannot comment
2) During 2015, i believe

Cheers
Steve


----------



## AQ_MTL (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi,

1. 

*Supermarkets:* There's 2 small supermarkets on the ground floors of the Lagos Vista and Crescent buildings. For actual major supermarkets the nearest ones I know of are Spinneys and Carrefour (market only) in Motor City. 

*Shopping/Retail:* Think the closest places for shopping would be Mall of the Emirates or Outlet Mall. As for eateries, there's 2 restaurants in the complex, a slew of other ones that deliver to IMPZ and there's a few in Motor City across from the autodrome.

2. Haven't heard anything about that, then again I've only been there 2 months.

hope that helped


----------



## miky348 (Sep 23, 2010)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> 1) not an area I am very familiar with -so cannot comment
> 2) During 2015, i believe
> 
> ...


Any idea where in IMPZ Carrefour is coming, as I took a drive today and didn't see any construction work or Carrefour sign


----------



## PM99 (Jun 16, 2014)

How is your overall experience of living in IMPZ? Which towers do you suggest to choose out of Lago Vista, Crescent and Centrium? I understand that the Empower cooling charges are not included in the rent and DEWA and need to be paid separately. How much would these charges be per months for 1 BHK? I work at Jebel Ali Free Zone, so how is the traffic for a daily commute from IMPZ?


----------



## FForwarder1985 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi all,

this is my first post in the forum after a couple of months of being a reading-only.
In a couple of months I will move to Dubai to work for a FZE located in Dubai World Central.
I will move there alone and after checking the different neighbourhoods it seems that Lago Vista studios in IMPZ are a good option for me.
Is there anyone in the forum living there? Are the building correctly conditioned? I mean... would I smell what my downstairs neighbour is cooking?
Is it a place where Free Zone employees live? What about commuting? How much time does it take to reach the airport area from IMPZ?

thanks in advance.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Problem with commuting is simple. Green Community Roundabout - unless there's a back way out to the E611 instead, it's a hellish nightmare during peak times.


----------



## FForwarder1985 (Apr 6, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Problem with commuting is simple. Green Community Roundabout - unless there's a back way out to the E611 instead, it's a hellish nightmare during peak times.


OK, in Barcelona it takes me 1h30m when using the car from my place to Barcelona (30km far) is that hellish or more bearable in Dubai?

I guess google maps pics are not during peak times... there are no cars on them.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There's a new Nakheel community near Jebel Ali Hotel. Rents are cheap and it's very close to the airport.


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

I have lived in IMPZ 2 years traffic can be busy at peak times but it's only a problem if there is an accident. Personally I think great place to be located fairly easy to get to most places if you have a car. There regular buses but they go on a bit of a mystery tour to get anywhere. Buildings are pretty well managed. Parking can be an issue but there's plenty outside of the towers. We have a 2 bed and only get 1 parking you can pay for additional parking but stupid prices. Gym and pool are ok but not great. Same with BBQ area. There's a few mini marts laundry hairdressers takeaways pharmacy etc. All things considered on the whole IMPZ is good.


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

Haven't seen any sign of a Carrefour in IMPZ but Green community is 10 mins by car if no traffic and there's a small mall also park and shop spinneys carrefour few restaurants etc. green community and the green community roundabout has a lot of roadworks at present but all should be good when finished.


----------



## FForwarder1985 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thank you so much Adrian. I will start a search in Dubizzle on the area.
Any idea about the market price for a 40m2 studio un/furnished? I wouldn't like to be too naive when approaching an agent.


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

I am not exactly sure but I think around 65k we rent through a company called Move in Dubai been happy with them from the start you can find them on google. There's a couple of new buildings almost finished. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

Move in Dubai 044327866 I deal with a lady called Glenda and no I am not related to the company just been happy with there service.


----------



## Shekho (May 19, 2015)

*Buying House in IMPZ*

Dear all,
I am planning to buy a flat in IMPZ- Crescent A 2 Bedroom apartment.
Anyone can share with me his experience with that area and any Ideas about how to buy a parking there?
Thank you all


----------

